# Grinding while shifting at high rpm



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a 06 m6 and am having issues shifting. It shifts fine at normal operation, but at full throttle, I can't get it from 1 to 2 or from 2 to 3. Even with the clutch pedal to the floor it just grinds and won't go into gear if the motor is over 5000rpm. I have only had the car a few months and I bought the GM extended warranty so anything should be covered. I took it into the shop and they just said I shouldn't be driving it that hard, but the redline isn't untill over 6000 so I think there is a problem. I checked the fluid in the slave res. and it was black with chunky stuff floating. I changed the fluid and bled the lines with the bleeder on the side of the bell housing, interesting tho I never saw anything come out of the bleeder. Well I never felt anything I should say, it's hard to see. But I know fluid was going somewhere because my helper that was pumping the pedal was having to add fluid to the res. Anyone had problems like this or have any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Good deal on the changing the fluid first. We all had black fluid. Even the new stuff you put it will look nasty in no time but should be OK for awhile 

As far as the car not going into gear really good at high RPM.. maybe your motor/trans mounts are soft and giving too much flex? Check the shifter and make sure it is adjusted correctly and all the bolts are tight. Other thing I would do if you haven't already is fresh trans fluid.

Hopefully it isn't a clutch or slave issue.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Forgot to mention I changed the trans mount while I was under there, it was soft and had been diagnosed by the dealership from me complaining about hearing something when going over bumps, I just did it myself because rockauto.com had the mount on sale for $30 and I have a $100 deductible to take it to the dealership. I will try the trans fluid next. I assume it's pretty straight forward, bottom plug is drain, then the plug about half way up the side is fill, pour fluid untill it comes out right? What kind of fluid do you reccomend?
Will check linkage while changing fluid. Thanks!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The trans mount won't cause that. The problem is in the hydraulics (fluid, slave) or the clutch itself. Stock clutches can suffer high RPM centrifugal hang up 'cause the PP springs are weak. Your fluid doesn't come out the end of the bleeder screw but just dumps the fluid into the bell housing. You'll see a damp spot by the little slot on the bottom of the bell housing. A remote bleeder is a must to install if you ever have to take the trans off. After trying about all the fluids I'd say stick with the OEM Dex. It works the best believe it or not. I doubt that's the problem though,


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks i have a friend who works at a ford dealership that has a transmission guy that is claimed to be the best around. This dealership also owns a gmc and Chevy lot across town so they can have him do the work and still bill my warrantee. I'll be out the $100 deductible, but I've already thrown a $30 mount and money at fresh fluid at it so I'm going to stop just throwing parts at it and let them fix it. Hopefully when they have it apart they will replace the clutch in with whatever the problem is, I will probably need one soon anyway as I have 55k. Maybe I can talk them into using a ls7 clutch, that's what I've read others are using.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have the same GM extended warranty. Im 99% positive that it doesn't cover your clutch or tranny. I paid $3000 for mine and it states they dont cover any part of clutch, but i couldnt find anything about the tranny. Also chances are they wont let you choose who you want to bring it to for tranny work, they will do it or they have shops that might work under them. Sorry about the bad news. I have internal problems with reverse, with only 18,000 miles.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Transmission and anything internal is covered. You may be right about the clutch not being covered.... Just like brake pads, normal wear, But hopefully the slave is covered. I know the trans is covered bc I had the same problem a few months ago and the GM dealer thought it was the synchros, he had the car and all of a sudden it quit grinding. Anyway long story but I'm not going back to this dealer because they find any excuse to not fix stuff. My friend guaranteed they could do any warranty work that didn't require programming at his ford dealership and bill it to warrantee just the same since the owner of the dealership also owns a GM dealership


----------

